# Ponderisms



## mossymo (Jan 16, 2008)

Can you cry under water? 



How important does a person have to be 
before they are considered assassinated 
instead of just murdered? 



Why do you have to 'put your two cents 
in'.. But it's only a 'penny for your 
thoughts'? Where's that extra penny 
going to? 



Why does a round pizza come in a square 
box? 



What disease did cured ham actually 
have? 



How is it that we put man on the moon 
before we figured out it would be a 
good idea to put wheels on luggage? 



Why is it that people say they 'slept 
like a baby' when babies wake up like 
every two hours? 



If a deaf person has to go to court, is 
it still called a hearing? 




Why are you IN a movie, but you're ON 
TV? 



Why do people pay to go up tall 
buildings and then put money in 
binoculars to look at things on the 
ground? 



Why is 'bra' singular and 'panties' 
plural? 



Why do toasters always have a setting 
that burns the toast to a horrible 
crisp, which no decent human being 
would eat? 



If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, 
why is there a stupid song about him? 



If the professor on Gilligan's Island 
can make a radio out of a coconut, why 
can't he fix a hole in a boat? 



If Wile E. Coyote had enough money to 
buy all that ACME crap, why didn't he 
just buy dinner? 



If corn oil is made from corn, and 
vegetable oil is made from vegetables, 
what is baby oil made from? 



If electricity comes from electrons, 
does morality come from morons? 



Do the Alphabet song and Twinkle, 
Twinkle Little Star have the same tune? 



Why did you just try singing the two 
songs above? 



Why do they call it an asteroid when 
it's outside the hemisphere, but call 
it a hemorrhoid when it's in your butt? 



Did you ever notice that when you blow 
in a dog's face, he gets mad at you, 
but when you take him for a car ride, 
he sticks his head out the window?


----------



## walking dude (Jan 16, 2008)

LOLOL>......good one marty..........good one


----------



## cook1536 (Jan 16, 2008)

How many people actually started singing the alphabet song and Twinkle Twinkle Little Star???????? These are hilarious.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Good entertainment.... thanks MossyMo.


----------



## foozer (Jan 16, 2008)

Why don't psychic's win the lottery?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 16, 2008)

Good ones Mossy!


----------

